# Where are the bass.



## Laser1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Is there anyone catching keepers from Stubenville to Marietta with any consistency?


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Not me!!!!!!! Or anybody I know or have talked too.It's real BAD.I fish usually from New Cumberland to Hannibal.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

hay you have to know what a fish is to be able to catch them. ha. ha. ha. i'am talking to you champion188 elite


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Baby Bass....................When ever you need a few pointers...........Just ask me and I'll tell you my secrets. But even the secrets aren't working on the river this year. Did although have another good weekend on Erie. Can you say _SHAKEY HEAD?_


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

hay chanpion188 elite glade to here you done good at erie,try fishing heavy tubes on bridge pilings on river,you will catch fish.now i'am telling you how to catch fish on river mister champion 188 elite,now you owe me sir.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Been there with the tubes!! Hell.......that's all I throw. Been trying everything,and I mean everything.Crankbaits,spinnerbaits,jerks,topwaters,drop-shots,shakey heads,grubs,swimbaits,plastics..........I'm running out of things to try. I've been fishing some good water too,just can't get em' to bite very often.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Every year its the same thing. The bass spawn out then they seem to just vanish. I fish in a bass club last week we had 44 boats 81 anglers. Thats about 500,000+ bucks worth of boats and equipment.Eight hours on the water times 81 anglers is 648 fishing hours.A grand total of 16 fish were cought. The winning team had three fish 4.05 lbs. These are some of the best bass fisherman I know.Thats one fish every 40.5 hours of fishing. You would have more luck muskie fishing some where than fishing bass on the big O right now. This might sound rough but save your gas and baits and go fish bass some where productive.It will start to pick back up in about a month when the days get a little shorter and the water cools off a little.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

Try Crankbaits On The Channel Where It Runs Close To The Shore And Fish Them Parellel, It Has Been My Only Pattern In The Heat Of The Summer. One Last Thing Make Sure The Baits Are Firetiger, And Only Firetiger.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Go old school yellow and chat twisters cast up river along the shore! When tubes slow try this! Seem to always work for me. You will not get a 5lb. fish but you will get plenty of 2lb'ers ! With only 4lbs winning you should be okay!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

we shocked out of stubenville this week and it was amazing, i saw more black bass in pike island pool than anywhere else i have seen on the entire ohio river, personally caught a 17in smallie just goofing around. stick to the rip rap with tubes...they are there


----------

